# Yamaha 90 2-stroke problems



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Perhaps your engine may be cutting back to safe mode on high temp.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Perhaps your engine may be cutting back to safe mode on high temp.


I've had the motor go into safe mode before due to low oil. There's a warning horn and the rpm stays at about 2000. The problem I'm having is not the same. 

I've heard of baking the CDI at 220 degrees to remove moisture. Anyone ever done it?


----------

